# Whitewalls or Gumwalls



## marching_out (Aug 9, 2018)

Picked this up last weekend. I think I might keep it for a while...it's in such great shape. Need to replace the tires....whitewalls or traditional gumwalls?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 9, 2018)

Love the Suburban 5's

Gumwall is my vote.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 9, 2018)

Gumwalls!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2018)

I'd go with a colored sidewall, gumwall tires suck and last for one maybe two years before they start deteriorating. At least here in Arizona.

Light Gray would look badass.


----------



## Scout Evans (Aug 10, 2018)

With the gloss black, whitewalls will give a classic look.


----------



## Sven (Aug 10, 2018)

Gumwalls.


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 10, 2018)

Gumwalls +1


----------



## fattyre (Aug 10, 2018)

Gumwalls.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 10, 2018)

Gumwalls


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 10, 2018)

Whitewalls for the tuxedo classy look.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 11, 2018)

White walls look better with chrome fenders in my opinion. With painted fenders the black and white can be too overwhelming for my taste.


----------

